# Help Identifying This Little Guy



## FlyingL (Jul 4, 2014)

My wife and I were given this little fellow by her daughter who's friend found him in her back yard. She asked everyone in her neighborhood if they were missing a tortoise, but no one claimed him. So she gave him to my stepdaughter who in turn gave him to my wife and I as a surprise gift when she came for a visit a couple weeks ago. I have scoured the internet looking for info on how to identify what species a tortoise is but haven't had much luck. Then I found this forum and thought I would post some pictures so that those of you with the proper knowledge could possibly help me identify this little guy.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 4, 2014)

I want to say goopher maybe. Where are you located if you don't mind.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 4, 2014)

I like to say gopher too. With my limited knowledge.


----------



## FlyingL (Jul 4, 2014)

We are located in southern Arizona. My stepdaughter's friend who found this little fellow lives in Yuma, AZ.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok, gopher it is, please check your local laws, gopher are protected in AZ, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 4, 2014)

It is a Gopherus morafkai, or desert tortoise. In my opinion, if the original person who found the baby lives in a rural area where wild tortoises might also live, the baby should be put back where it was found. They are protected by law and you are not supposed to touch them.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yvonne. G 
After being in contact with so many people should it be returned to the wild ?


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## jonckt (Jul 4, 2014)

Yvonne G, post: 890614, member: 398"]It is a Gopherus morafkai, or desert tortoise. In my opinion, if the original person who found the baby lives in a rural area where wild tortoises might also live, the baby should be put back where it was found. They are protected by law and you are not supposed to touch them.




[/QUOTE]



Sent from my iPad using TortForum

Jc


----------



## RainsOn (Jul 4, 2014)

He's adorable!


----------



## FlyingL (Jul 4, 2014)

I was afraid he might be a desert tortoise. I went to the Arizona Game and Fish website to do a little research and it looks like I need to contact them to find out how to proceed from here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## leigti (Jul 4, 2014)

I would be afraid that they would not let him be released again. Like Yvonne said if the original place was safe take him back there. Give him a chance to be a wild Tortoise like he was born to be. Just my opinion  I don't think being handled by all these people will make any difference.


----------



## ascott (Jul 4, 2014)

> I need to contact them to find out how to proceed from here. Thanks for the help.



Put him back, simple as that. Your friend stole the tortoise from the desert and should not put it back, period. Your friend did not "save" the tortoise but rather should have not messed with it.....if your friend has not placed the tortoise with other tortoise then release the baby .... your local authorities are no longer using funds to process these guys correctly....they do not have the financial interest any longer....


----------



## ascott (Jul 4, 2014)

> should not put it back



typo....should have read "should put it back"...


----------



## IntenseCookie (Jul 12, 2014)

It looks like a gopher tortoise to me. They're illegal without the right paperwork.


----------



## Camryn (Aug 9, 2014)

In my opinion I would keep it and raise it lol. I know that's not right, but that tiny little baby is SO CUTE, I just see it being crushed by a car, or picked up by a bird


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 9, 2014)

Is he eating ok? Hopefully, you'll be able to put him back where he was found. Please inform all parties involved about what you've learned so that this doesn't happen again. Best of luck. 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------

